# Tone Tubby vs. Weber Alnico



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea of what the difference is between a Tone Tubby Alnico and Weber Blue Dog Alnico?? Do they sound completely different? Are they comparable?


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what the difference is between a Tone Tubby Alnico and Weber Blue Dog Alnico??


there's a lot of speakers involved just in those two models, depending on impedance and power rating. the obvious difference between the two is that the tone tubby use a hemp cone. the weber (particularly the 15 watt version) is much more like a vintage celestion and is cheaper than the tone tubby.

specs for the tone tubby here:

http://www.tonetubby.com/specs12a8.htm

http://www.tonetubby.com/specs12a16.htm

the weber info can be found on theirwebsite.

want a dead nuts on jennings era AlNiCo silver 'clone'?

http://scumbackspeakers.com/scumnico.html


----------

